
Lessons from the Storm that Wasn't - Thevet
http://www.historicalclimatology.com/blog/lessons-from-the-storm-that-wasnt
======
uberdog
> "most of Washington was built across the low-lying terrain of a former
> swamp"

Not true.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/08/29/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/08/29/no-
dc-isnt-really-built-on-a-swamp/)

